# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Gjithçka që duhet të dini për 45 organet dhe pjesët e trupit tuaj!

## DI_ANA

Funksioni që kryejnë ato në organizëm. Bashkëveprimi i tyre me njëri-tjetrin

Është shumë e rëndësishme për të gjithë ne që ta njohim sa më mirë trupin tonë. Kjo do të na ndihmonte mbi të gjitha për mënyrën se si duhet të veprojmë kur ndjejmë një dhimbje diku, pasi do të dallonin se nga cili organ vinte. Një informim i mirë për trupin do të ishte edhe një mënyrë më e mirë për kurimin e sëmundjeve. Trupi i njeriut është si një makinë dhe shumë gjëra funksionojnë si një zinxhir.
Njeriu është një primat dykëmbësh që i përket llojit gjitar të Homo sapiens (latinisht “njeri i ditur” ose “njeri i mençur”) nën familjen e homicideve. Njeriu ka një tru tejet të zhvilluar të aftë për arsyetim abstrakt (përnxjerrës), gjuhë dhe brendashikim. Kjo, së bashku me një mbajtje të drejtë të trupit që çliron gjymtyrët e tij të sipërme për përdorimin e sendeve, e ka lejuar njeriun të përdorë gjerësisht vegla më shume se çdo lloj qenieje tjetër.
Si pothuaj të gjithë primatët, njeriu është nga natyra i shoqërueshëm. Sidoqoftë, njeriu është mjeshtër në përdorimin e sistemeve të komunikimit për vetë-shprehje dhe shkëmbim mendimesh. Njeriu është qenia më e koklavitur e zhvillimit natyror. Anatomia e njeriut si krijesë në tokë dallon shumë krahas krijesave të tjera edhe pse ka ngjashmëri në pjesë të veçanta me ndonjë grup të krijesave të cilat jetojnë në tokë. Në suplememtin e sotëm të gazetës “Albania” ju do të mësoni gjithçka për organet e trupit tuaj si: ku janë të vendosura, si përbëhen, si bashkëveprojnë me njëri-tjetrin etj. Janë plot 45 organe të cilat përveçse kryejnë një funksion specifik në organizëm kanë bashkëveprim edhe me organet e tjera. Elementi më dallues, nga krijesat tjera në tokë, është struktura e tij trupore si ajo e sistemit skeletor ashtu edhe ajo e sistemit muskulor e nervor që mundësojnë qëndrimin e tij në dy gjymtyrë, pra në pozitë vertikale, në këmbë. Këtë veti mund ta arrijnë disa kafshë për një kohë të caktuar, por nuk është veti e tyre, sepse edhe pse ndoshta sistemi i tyre muskular përqendrohet në zhvillimin e vet për lëvizje vertikale (ose të inicuar vertikale) prapë se prapë sistemi skeletor dhe nervor mbeten të tillë që dëshmojnë për një qëndrim horizontal.

Çfarë ka në trupin e njeriut

Qelizat

Në trupin e njeriut ka afërsisht 100 trilion qeliza. Çdo minutë vdesin rreth 300 milion prej këtyre qelizave. Në qoftë se organizmi i trupit nuk do t’i zëvendësonte në mënyrë të vazhdueshme ato, të gjitha qelizat e trupit do të vdisnin për 230 ditë.

Uji

Uji përbën rreth 69 për qind të trupit të njeriut. Nëse nga një njeri me peshë 73 kg do të largohej i gjithë uji që përmban trupi i tij, atëherë ai do të peshonte vetëm 29 kg.
Elementet
Në trupin e njeriut, përveç ujit, ndodhen edhe shumë lëndë të tjera. Një njeri me trup normal përmban aq yndyrë sa për të prodhuar shtatë kallëpe sapuni, sheqer aq sa për të mbushur një kavanoz, kripë sa për të mbushur gjashtë kripore, karbon sa për të prodhuar 9000 lapsa plumbi, fosfor sa për të prodhuar 2200 fije shkrepëse, hekur sa për të bërë një gozhdë 25 mm, një lugë squfur dhe 30 gram metale të tjera.

Gjaku

Nëse qelizat e gjakut do të vendoseshin njëra pas tjetrës, ato do të formonin një varg me gjatësi 96500 km, pra aq të gjatë sa për t’i rënë rreth e qark, botës më shumë se dy herë. Koha që i nevojitet një rruaze të bardhë të gjakut për të shkuar nga zemra në kokë, është 10 sekonda, ndërsa nga këmba në kokë 1 minutë. Kështu, brenda një dite, kjo rruazë e bardhë gjaku bën 1000 vajtje-ardhje në trupin e njeriut. Mendohet se marrja e gjakut mënjanon shqetësime të ndryshme në trupin e njeriut. Kështu, dihet që mbreti Frederik, për t’u qetësuar, përpara betejës, merrte gjak. Ndërsa Luigji i XIII-të, brenda 6 muajve, ka bërë 47 marrje gjaku nga trupi i tij.

Lëkura

Trashësia e lëkurës së trupit të njeriut ndryshon sipas vendit. Në kapakët e syve, kjo trashësi, është vetëm 0.5 mm, ndërsa në shputën e këmbës arrin gati 0,5 cm. Në çdo 250 cm2 lëkurë ka 19 milion qeliza, 60 qime, 90 qeliza yndyrore, damarë me një gjatësi prej 570 cm, 650 qeliza të djersitjes dhe 19 mijë qeliza ndjesore. Lëkura është ajo pjesë e trupit që zë më shumë vend dhe, megjithatë, peshon vetëm 2.7 kg. Nga trupi i njeriut, gjatë jetës së tij, bien mesatarisht rreth 18 kg lëkurë.
Muskujt
Kur marrim një laps, në këtë veprim marrim pjesë të paktën 12 çifte muskujsh, kur hedhim një hap, 200 çifte, kur rrudhim vetullat, 43 çifte dhe kur buzëqeshim, 17 çifte muskujsh. Pesha e muskujve të një burri është sa 40 për qind e peshës së tij, ndërsa te gruaja kjo arrin në 35 për qind. Muskuli më i madh në trupin e njeriut është muskuli “glutaeus maximus” (muskuli i të ulurit), ndërsa muskuli më i vogël “musculus tensor tympany”, që ndodhet brenda veshit.

Zemra

Zakonisht zemra jonë bën 60-70 rrahje në minutë, mesatarisht rreth 2-3 miliard rrahje gjatë gjithë jetës. Zemra pompon gjakun në një rrjet damarësh, (enësh gjaku), me një gjatësi të përgjithshme prej 120 mijë km. Gjatësia e këtij rrjeti e rrethon botën tre herë. Sa më e madhe që të jetë mosha e një njeriu, aq më e ngadaltë është rrahja e zemrës së tij. Zemra e një foshnje bën 130 rrahje në minutë, e një fëmije tre vjeçar 100 rrahje dhe zemra e një 12-vjeçari 90 rrahje në minutë.
Kockat
Para lindjes dhe në fëmijëri kockat janë të buta. Forcimi i tyre vazhdon deri në moshën 25 vjeç. Fëmijët e porsalindur kanë 350 kocka, të cilat, me kalimin e kohës, bashkohen midis tyre. Në trupin e një njeriu të rritur ndodhen 206 kocka dhe skeleti i tij peshon 76 kg. Kockat përbëhen 70 për qind nga lëndë minerale dhe 30 për qind nga material organik, qeliza të gjalla.

Rritja

Trupi i njeriut në çdo natë rritet afërsisht 1 cm, gjatësi të cilën e humbet ditën. Rritja gjatë natës shpjegohet me faktin se trupi, duke qenë i shtrirë i shmanget veprimit të forcës së gravitetit mbi disqet e kërceve të skeletit. Kërkimet dhe zbulimet e fundit tregojnë se fëmijët e porsalindur, 63 ditët e para, nuk rriten, por pas 63 ditëve, fillojnë të zgjaten nga 1 cm çdo ditë. Kjo sjell si pasojë nevojën e shtimit të vrullshëm të qelizave dhe, nga kjo, fëmijët kanë një uri të përhershme dhe për këtë bëhen grindavecë. Në këtë periudhë prindërit duhet të jenë mjaft të kujdesshëm.

"Gazeta Albania"

----------


## DI_ANA

Sistemet
Skeleti
Muskulatura
Qarkullimi i gjakut
Sistemi nervor
Sistemi tretës
Frymëmarrja
Intuita
Lëkura
Shqisat
Shikimi
Dëgjimi
Nuhatja
Shija
Prekja

Pjesët e trupit
Koka
Syri
Buzët
Flokët
Veshi
Hunda
Dhëmbi
Goja
Gjuha
Qafa
Trupi
Kraharori
Barku
Shpina
Prapanica
Gjymtyrët
Shpatulla
Krahu
Dora
Gishti
Gjuri
Këmba
Lëkura






ANATOMIA E ABDOMENIT
Pozita anatomike e abdomenit
Nën kafazin e kraharorit dhe
Mbi zgavrën e komblikut (pelvis)
Nuk ka mur kockor
Ka mjaft muskuj dhe fasha
Organet abdominale
Lukthi (stomak)
Mëlçia (hepar) dhe fshikëza e tëmthit (gall bladder)
Shpretka (spleen)
Pankreasi (pancreas)
Zorra e hollë
Zorra e trashë
Veshkat dhe ureteret
Peritoneumi
Cipa mbështjellëse e zgavrës së barkut
Ka dy fletë:
Peritoneumi parietal
Peritoneumi visceral
Nuk i mbulon të gjitha organet abdominale
Retroperitoneumi - pjesa e abdomenit e pambuluar me peritoneum




1. Ezofagu (ESOPHAGUS)
Organ gypor
Shtrihet nga fundi i faringut e deri te hyrja në lukth
Përfshinë regjionin e qafës dhe kafazin e kraharorit
Përfundon në zgavrën e barkut - në lukth
Është organ i butë
Anatomikisht i vendosur prapa trasesë
Prapa tij ndodhet aorta torakale dhe boshti kurrizor
Bën pjesë në organet e tretjes

2. Lukthi (STOMACH)
Organ zgavror
I vendosur në anën e majtë të abdomenit, menjëherë nën diafragmë
Ka formën e dardhës së kthyer poshtë
Ka katër pjesë:
Kardia
Fundus
Trupi
Pilorusi
Ka dy ngushtica - sfinktere
Sfinkteri ezofageal
Sfinkteri pilorik
Pjesa e jashtme - e lëmuar
Pjesa e brendshme - e rrudhosur
Furnizohet me gjak nga arteria gastrike - degë e trungut celiak
Funksioni i lukthit
Organ i tretjes
Prodhon acid (thartirë)

3. Zorra e hollë (SMALL INTESTINES)
Organe të zgavërta, vazhdojnë prej lukthit
Janë të lokalizuara në pjesën e përparme të abdomenit
Janë shumë të gjata – 150 cm përafërsisht
Pjesët përbërëse të zorrës së hollë
Zorra dymbëdhjetëgishtore - duodenumi
Jejunumi
Ileumi
Duodenumi
Pjesa fillestare e zorrës së hollë
E gjerë dhe e shkurtër
Ka katër pjesë:
Pjesa e sipërme është e vendosur anash lukthit
Pjesa zbritëse është tërësisht retroperitoneale në pjesën e pasme të saj derdhet tëmthi. Ky vend duket si një e ngritur në mur dhe e përmban një sfinkter (ngushtues) që quhet sfinkteri i Odit (the sphincter of Oddi)
Pjesa horizontale
Pjesa ngritëse është pjesa përfundimtare e cila vazhdon me Jejunum
Jejunumi dhe ileumi
Jejunumi
Më i shkurtër (2/5 e zorrës)
Muri më i trashë
Më i gjerë (4 cm)
Ka rrudha rrethore
I vendosur lart - ana e majtë
Ileumi
Më i gjatë
Muri më i hollë
Më i ngushtë
Nuk ka rrudha rrethore
I vendosur poshtë - ana e djathtë
Zorra e hollë përfundon me valvulën ileocekale
Furnizohet me gjak nga arteria mezenterike e sipërme

4. Zorra e trashë (LARGE INTESTINE - COLON)
Pjesa përfundimtare e organeve të tretjes
E ngjashme me zorrën e hollë, por dallon me:
Shirita (tenie)
Fryrje (haustra)
Pjesët e zorrës së trashë
Zorra qorre - cecum
Krimbthi - appendix
Pjesa ngritëse - ascending colon
Pjesa tërthore - transverse colon
Pjesa zbritëse - descending colon
Pjesa sigmoide - sigmoid colon
Zorra e drejtë - rectum
Anusi - anus
Zorra e trashë përfundon me dy ngushtica - sfinktere:
Të vullnetshëm
Të pavullnetshëm

5. Mëlçia (LIVER)
Organi më i madh në organizëm
Pjesa më e madhe e saj ndodhet në anën e djathtë, menjëherë nën diafragmë
Merr formën e diafragmës
Bie në kontakt me organet si:
Lukthi
Duodenumi
Fshikëza e tëmthit
Zorra e trashë
Ka dy faqe:
Faqen diafragmatike
Faqen viscerale
Pjesa e pambuluar me peritoneum - zona e zhveshur (bare area)
Nëpër zonën e zhveshur përcillen infeksionet dhe tumoret nga mushkëria e djathtë
Ka katër lobe anatomike:
Lobin e djathtë
Lobin e majtë
Lobin katror dhe
Lobin bishtor (mbi portën e mëlçisë)
Furnizohet me gjak përmes arteries së përbashkët të mëlçisë (degë e trungut celiak)
Funksioni i mëlçisë
Përpunimi i lëndëve të ndryshme të organizmit
Prodhimi i faktorëve të koagulimit
Detoksikimi i helmeve
Prodhimi i vrerit

6. Fshikëza e tëmthit (GALLBLADDER)
Është organ i vogël
I vendosur në faqen viscerale të mëlçisë
Përbëhet nga:
Fundi (fundus)
Trupi (body)
Qafa (neck)
Qëndron në marrëdhënie të ngushtë me mëlçinë, pjesën e tërthortë të zorrës së trashë (transverse colon) dhe me zorrën dymbëdhjetëgishtore (duodenum)
Furnizohet me gjak përmes arteries së fshikëzës (cystic artery)
Vreri tëmthit
Prodhohet në mëlçi dhe fshikëz të tëmthit
Nga mëlçia mblidhet nga kanali i majtë dhe i djathtë i mëlçisë (right and left hepatic ducts)
Këto dy kanale bashkohen dhe formojnë kanalin e përbashkët të mëlçisë (common hepatic duct), i cili pasi të bashkohet me kanalin e fshikëzës së tëmthit (cystic duct) merr emrin kanali i përbashkët i tëmthit (common bile duct)
Ky kanal pastaj shkon deri te pjesa e pasme e duodenumit ku derdhet bashkë me kanalin kryesor pankreatik (main pancreatic duct)

7. Shpretka (SPLEEN)
E vendosur në anën e majtë të abdomenit
Shtrihet nga brinja e IX e deri te brinja e XI
Bie në kontakt me lukthin, veshkën e majtë dhe zorrën e trashë
Ka dy faqe:
Faqen viscerale
Faqen parietale
Hyrja në shpretkë - ilium
Në prerje ka ngjyrë të kuqe të mbyllur
117
8. Pankreasi (PANCREAS)
Organ tek i vendosur në zgavrën e barkut
Anatomikisht lokalizohet nën lakesën e madhe të lukthit, anash shpretkës dhe mbi duodenum
Pankreasi përbëhet prej tri pjesëve kryesore:
Kokës (head)
Qafës (neck)
Trupit (body)
Bishtit (tail)
Në mes të pankreasit shtrihet kanali kryesor pankreatik (main pancreatic duct)
Kanali kryesor pankreatik derdhet së bashku me kanalin e përbashkët të vrerit në duodenum
Dëmtimi i pankreasit shkakton diabetin

9. Veshkat (KIDNEYS)
Janë organe çifte
Të vendosura në retroperitoneum, në dy anët e zgavrës së barkut
Anatomikisht lokalizohen në pjesët anësore të pasme të abdomenit
Veshka e majtë është e vendosur prapa shpretkës, pankreasit dhe lukthit, ndërsa e djathta prapa mëlçisë dhe fshikëzës së tëmthit
Veshkat
Kanë formën e fasules
Përbëhen prej dy shtresave:
Korteksit (kores)
Medules (palces)
Janë të mbështjella me një shtresë yndyrore dhe me një kapsulë (cipë e cila shkolitet)
Nga pjesa e mesme e saj dalin kanalet e urinës - ureteret
Furnizimi i veshkave me gjak
Veshkat ushqehen nga arteriet renale – janë degë e drejtpërdrejtë e aortës abdominale

10. Ureteret (URETERS)
Janë poashtu organe çifte, gypore
Shtrihen nga hyrja në veshka e deri te hyrja në fshikëzën e urinës
Ato anatomikisht janë të vendosura në pjesët anësore të trupit dhe në fund dalin përpara
Kanë mure të holla dhe elastike, shërbejnë për përcjelljen e urinës deri në fshikëz

11. Gjëndrrat mbiveshkore (ADRENALS - GLANDULA SUPRARENALIS)
Janë organe çifte
Të vendosura mbi veshka, në të dyja anët
Janë të vogla dhe kanë ngjyrë portokalli
Kane formë afërsisht trekëndëshe

"Gazeta Albania"

----------


## DI_ANA

ANATOMIA E KAFAZIT TË KRAHRORIT

12. Kafazi i Kraharorit
I vendosur në pjesën e mesme të trupit; mes qafës (neck) dhe barkut (abdomen)
Me barkun e ndan diafragma
Me qafën ka komunikim direkt
Ndërtimi i kafazit të kraharorit
Skeleti
Brinjët (ribs)
Dërrasa e gjoksit (sternum)
Pjesa torakale e shtyllës kurrizore
Organet:
Trakea (trachea)
Bronket (bronchi)
Mushkëritë (lungs)
Zemra (heart)
Enët e gjakut (blood vessels)
Pjesa torakale e ezofagut
Pleura (pleura)
Perikardi (pericardium)
Brinjët (ribs)
Organe ashtërore
Shtrihen prej vijës së mesme të shpinës deri te vija e mesme e përparme
Janë 12 palë brinjë
Nuk lidhen direkt për dërrasën e gjoksit, por përmes kërceve
Ndahen në:
Brinjë të vërteta (true ribs)
Brinjë të rrejshme (false ribs)
Brinjë të lira (floating ribs)
Hapësirat ndërbrinjore (intercostal spaces)
Hapësirat në mes brinjëve
Ndërtohen nga:
Muskujt ndërbrinjore (intercostal muscles)
Arteriet dhe venat (intercostal arteries and veins)

13. Dërrasa e gjoksit (sternum)
I vendosur në pjesën e mesme të përparme
Komunikon me ashtin kularthor (clavicle - collar bone) dhe me brinjët
Përbëhet nga doreza (manubrium), trupi (corpus) dhe zgjatimi ksifoid (processus xiphoideus)

14. Pleura (PLEURA)
Pleurë quhet cipa mbështjellëse e mushkërive
Përbëhet prej dy pjesëve (fletave):
Pleura parietale
Pleura viscerale
Mes tyre gjendet lëngu pleural
Pjesët e pleurës
Varësisht nga regjioni të cilin e mbulon, dallojmë disa pjesë të pleurës:
Brinjore (costal)
Diafragmale (diaphragmatic)
Mediastinale (mediastinal)
Cervikale (cervical, cupula)
Hapësira mes dy pleurave (të majtë dhe të djathtë) quhet mediastinum

15. Trakea (TRACHEA)
Organ gypor
Nga pjesa e poshtme e laringut e deri në nivel të unazës së IV torakale
E vendosur përpara ezofagut, pas harkut të aortës dhe brenda arterieve carotide
Përfundon me “udhëkryq”- bifurkacion, ndahet në dy anë dhe vazhdon me bronket kryesore
Ndërtohet prej kërcave me formë gjysmërrethi dhe një cipë lidhore
Pjesa e brendshme e mbuluar me mukozë
Mukoza ka qeliza me fije (cilie) që mundësojnë nxjerrjen e sekretit (gëlbazës) nga rrugët e frymëmarrjes
Shumë e ndjeshme në ngacmime dhe reagon me provokimin e refleksit të kollës
200
16. Bronket (BRONCHI)
Organe gypore, çifte, shtrihen në të dy anët e mushkërive
Fillojnë nga bifurkacioni i trakesë
Degëzohen nga bronket kryesore e deri te alveolat
Bronket kryesore ndodhen jashtë mushkërive, ndërsa degët e tjera janë brenda mushkërive
Bronku kryesor i djathtë është më i pjerrët se sa bronku kryesor i majtë
Janë të mveshura me mukozë të hollë e të ndjeshme, si dhe janë të pasura me qeliza me cilie (fije)
Sekreti bronkial është produkt i gjendrrave bronkiale dhe krijohet me qëllim të lagies së rrugëve të frymëmarrjes
Bronket kanë fije muskulore të cilat i ngushtojnë ato dhe këto fije reagojnë në barna të ndryshme, pluhur, substanca alergjike, etj
Pjesa përfundimtare e bronkeve quhet alveole dhe është pjesa më e rëndësishme, sepse këtu kryhet procesi i frymëmarrjes

17. Mushkëritë (LUNGS)
Janë organe çifte të vendosura në të dy anët e kafazit të kraharorit
Kanë formë konike dhe konsistencë sfungjerore
Përbëhen prej 5 lobeve dhe 4 faqeve
Lobet dhe faqet e mushkërive
5 lobe, 3 në mushkërinë e djathtë dhe 2 në të majtën
Mushkëria e djathtë:
Lobi i sipërm
Lobi i mesëm
Lobi i poshtëm
Mushkëria e majtë:
Lobi i sipërm
Lobi i poshtëm
4 faqe:
2 faqe brinjore
faqen diafragmale
faqen mediastinale
Hilusi mushkëror
Gjendet në faqen mediastinale të mushkërive
Pjesë ku hyjnë bronket dhe ku hyjnë e dalin enët e gjakut
Nga pas hyn bronku, përpara arteria, poshtë dalin venat
Përrreth hilusit gjenden gjëndrrat hillare

18. Perikardi (PERICARDIUM)
Cipë mbështjellëse e zemrës
Dy fletëza:
Perikardi visceral dhe
Perikardi parietal
Në mes tyre është hapësira perikardiale e mbushur me një sasi të vogël lëngu
Grumbullimi i sasive të mëdha të lëngut (apo gjakut) në këtë qeskë shkakton tamponadën e zemrës
Zemra (HEART)
Organ muskulor i vendosur në kafazin e kraharorit
Anatomikisht lokalizohet në pjesën e poshtme të mediastinumit të perparëm.
Ka forme konike dhe madhësinë e grushtit të një të rrituri.
Luan rolin e pompes në organizëm.

19. Zemra (heart)
Përbëhet prej katër zgavrave:
Dy parabarkushe (atriume)
Dy barkushe (ventrikuj)
Parabarkushet (atriumet)
Janë dy, e majta dhe e djathta
Ndodhen në pjesën e sipërme të zemrës
Në atriumin e djathtë derdhen vena cava superior dhe vena cava inferior, të cilat sjellin gjakun pa oksigjen nga i gjithë organizmi
Në atriumin e majtë derdhet vena mushkërore (pulmonary vein), e cila sjell gjakun e oksigjenuar prej mushkërive
Barkushet (ventrikujt)
Janë gjithashtu dy, e majta dhe e djathta
Ndodhen në pjesën e poshtme të zemrës
Prej ventrikulit të djathtë del arteria mushkërore (pulmonary artery) dhe e dërgon gjakun e paoksigjenuar në mushkëri
Prej ventrikulit të majtë del aorta e cila e shpërndan gjakun e oksigjenuar në tërë organizmin
Septumi (septum)
Mes atriumeve dhe ventrikujve ndodhet muri i cili quhet septum
Muri që ndan atriumet quhet septum interatrial, ndërsa ai që ndan ventrikujt quhet septum interventrikular
Në mes atriumeve dhe ventrikujve gjendet muri ndarës që quhet septum atrioventrikular dhe në mes të këtij septumi ndodhen valvulat (valves)
Valvulat (valves)
Valvulat janë fletëza të cilat e mbyllin dhe hapin këtë ndarëse
Valvula atrioventrikulare e djathtë i ka tri fletëza, derisa valvula atrioventrikulare e majtë i ka dy fletëza Kjo valvulë quhet edhe valvulë mitrale
Në skajet e këtyre valvulave kapen muskujë të imtë të quajtur muskujt papillar (papillary muscles) dhe shërbejnë për hapjen e tyre
Edhe në aortë dhe arterien mushkërore ka valvula
Arteriet koronare (coronary arteries)
Janë degët e para të aortës
Dy janë kryesore dhe pastaj degëzohen në degë më të imta
Arteria e majtë koronare (left coronary artery)
Arteria e djathtë koronare (right coronary artery)
Furnizojnë me gjak muret e zemrës
Mbyllja e ndonjërës prej tyre shkakton infarkt

20. Mediastinumi (MEDIASTINUM)
Pjesa e mesme e kafazit të kraharorit, në mes të dy pleurave
Ndahet në:
Mediastinumin e përparmë
Mediastinumin e pasmë
Zemra dhe harku i aortës ndodhen në mediastinumin e përparmë
Trakea, ezofagu dhe enët e gjakut ndodhen në mediastinumin e pasmë

"Gazeta Albania"

----------


## DI_ANA

ANATOMIA E KOKËS
21. Koka (HEAD)
Pjesët kryesore të kokës:
Kafka
Fytyra
Skeleti i kokës:
Skeleti i kafkës - skull:
Përbëhet prej 8 eshtrave
Është tërësisht i mbyllur
Të gjitha kockat lidhen me veti me lidhje të fortë - suture

22. Truri
Zë pjesën më të madhe të kokës
Peshon mesatarisht 1300 gr
I mbështjellë me cipa trunore:
Cipa e fortë - dura mater
Cipa e marimangës - arachnoidea
Cipa e butë - pia mater
Rrethohet nga lëngu truro-shpinor (likuor cerebrospinalis)
Pjesët e trurit
Truri i madh
Truri i vogël
Trungu trunor
Truri i madh - cerebrum
Pjesa më e madhe e trurit
Dy hemisfera: e majta dhe e djathta
Katër lobe: frontal, parietal, temporal dhe okcipital
Sulkuset dhe giruset
Struktura të njëjta
Qendra e të folurit (Broca’s)
Truri i madh në prerje tërthore
Dallojmë këto pjesë:
Koren trunore
Masën e bardhë
Kapsulën e brendshme (internal capsula)
Funksionet e trurit të madh
Të menduarit
Të folurit
Ndjeshmëria
Të shikuarit
Sistemi i emocioneve
Rregullimi hormonal i organizmit
Koordinimi i lëvizjeve të ekstremiteteve
Truri i vogël - cerebellum
I vendosur në pjesën e pasme të poshtme të kafkës
Nën trurin e madh (lobin okcipital) dhe përpara ponsit
Dy pjesë: të majtën dhe të djathtën
Druri i jetës (arbor vitae)
Qendrat për lëvizjen e pjesëve të trupit dhe ekuilibër
Trungu trunor - brain stem
Vazhdon nga palca kurrizore - neper foramen magnum
Nën trurin e madh dhe përpara trurit të vogël
Tri pjesë:
Palca e zgjatur - medulla oblongata
Ura - pons
Truri i mesëm - midbrain
Ura - pons
Dalin nervat kranial (12 nerva kranial)
Qendrat për frymëmarrje dhe punë të zemrës
Dëmtimi shkakton vdekje të menjëhershme

23. Palca kurrizore - MEDULLA SPINALIS (SPINAL CORD)
Përgjatë pjesës së pasme të trupit; brenda kanalit të shtyllës kurrizore
Fillon në rrëzë të qafës dhe shtrihet deri te unaza e dytë lumbale (e belit)
Dallojmë 3 pjesë - varësisht nga regjioni
E mbështjellë me cipa: dura, arachnoidea dhe pia
Noton në lëngun truro-shpinor
Palca kurrizore
Dalin gërshetime të shumta nervore
Në prerje tërthore ka masën e përhimë dhe masën e bardhë
Formë të fluturës
Fijet nervore shkojnë në tru dhe përpunojnë informacionet

24. Fytyra - face
Skeleti
Organet
Indet e tjera të buta
Skeleti i fytyrës:
Nofulla e sipërme - maxilla
Nofulla e poshtme - mandible
Eshtrat e hundës - nasal bone
Eshtrat e mollëzave - zygomatic bone
Qiellza e fortë - palatine bone
Pjesët përbërëse të fytyrës
Nëntë zgavra:
Gropëzat e syve
Zgavrat e hundës
Sinuset maksillare
Zgavra e gojës
Kanalet e jashtme të veshit
Balli është pjesë e kafkës edhe pse është i dukshëm në pjesën e përparme të fytyrës
Ndërtohet nga ashti ballor (frontal)

25. Sytë - EYES
Janë të vendosur në gropëzat e syve
1/3 e sipërme e fytyrës, nën ashtin ballor dhe mbi maksille
Mbulohen me kapakët e syve (palpebra)
Pjesët e syrit
Bebëza e syrit - pupilla (pupil)
Ylberi - iris
Të bardhët e syve - sklera
Kornea
Thjerrëza - lens
Lëngu i syrit - vitreous humor
Retina
Vazhdon me nervin optik (nervin e të pamurit)
Strukturat mbrojtëse të syrit: qerpikët dhe lotët

26. Hunda - NOSE
1/3 e mesme të fytyrës
Balli, goja, sytë dhe sinusi maksillar
2 kocka dhe 6 kërca - krijojnë dy zgavra
Ka tri pjesë:
Rrënjën - radix
Shpinën - dorsum
Krahët - allae
Qime, receptore të nuhatjes dhe enë gjaku (locus Hasselbach)

27. Goja - MOUTH (ORAL CAVITY)
1/3 e poshtme e fytyrës
Dhëmbët, harqet palatinale, pjesën gojore të faringut, tonsillat, muskujt përtypës, dyshemeja, qiellëza e fortë dhe ajo e butë
Në të është e vendosur gjuha
Gjuha - tongue
Organ muskulor
Ka receptorët e shijes në sipërfaqe, tri lloje
Ka dy pjesë:
Rrënjën
Trupin

28. Veshët - EARS
Pjesën anësore të kokës, 1/3 e mesme e fytyrës
Lapra e veshit, kanali i jashtëm i veshit, membrana timpanike, veshi i mesëm dhe veshi i brendshëm
Të ndërtuar nga kërcat dhe lëkura
Përpara është e vendosur gjendrra parotide (parotid gland)
Madhësi të ndryshme, formë afërsisht të njëjtë (anomalitë e lindura)
Membrana timpanike - tympanic membrane
Cipë e hollë
E tendosur
Përcjellë dridhjet e zërit në kockat e veshit të mesëm Te veshi i brendshëm krijohet ndjesia e dëgjimit

"Gazeta Albania"

----------


## DI_ANA

ANATOMIA E QAFËS

29. Pozita anatomike e qafës
Pjesa që lidh kokën me kafazin e kraharorit
Kufijtë:
Poshtë - kafazi i kraharorit
Lart - koka
Përpara lart - mjekra
Përpara poshtë - gropa jugulare
Prapa lart - protuberantia oçipitalis superior
Prapa poshtë - unaza e VII-të e qafës
Anatomia e qafës
Ka formë cilindrike te të gjithë, madhësi të ndryshme nga personi në person
Ndër strukturat anatomike më të rëndësishme të qafës janë: laringu dhe një pjesë e trakesë, një pjesë e ezofagut, arteria karotide, muskuli sternokleidomastiod (parzmokularthothimthak), pjesa qafore e palcës kurrizore, etj.
Zonat e qafës
Anatomikisht ndahet në katër zona kryesore:
Zona e përparme e qafës (anterior neck area)
Zona e muskulit sternokleidomastoid (sternocleidomastoid muscle area)
Zona anësore e qafës (lateral neck area)
Zona e pasme e qafës (posterior neck area)
Zona e përparme e qafës (anterior neck area)
Kufijtë:
Tehu i poshtëm i mandibules - lart
Skaji i përparmë i muskulit sternokleidomastoid (SCM) - anash
Gropa jugulare - poshtë
Trekëndëshat:
Trekëndëshi i sipërm nëngjuhor (suprahyoid triangle)
Trekëndëshi i poshtëm nëngjuhor (infrahyoid triangle)
Përmbajtja e trekëndëshave
Trekëndëshi suprahyoid përmban: muskuj, gjendrra pshtymore, enë gjaku dhe nerva
Trekëndëshi infrahyoid përmban: laringun, një pjesë të trakesë, arterien karotide të përbashkët, venën jugulare dhe nervin vagus

30. Laringu (LARYNX)
Kufijtë:
Ashti nëngjuhor (hyoid) - lart
Trakea - poshtë
Faringu (fyti) - prapa
Gjendrra mburojore (tireoide) - përpara
Tufa e enëve të gjakut dhe nervi vagus - anash
Madhësia varet nga mosha dhe gjinia
Mollëza e Adamit (Adam’s apple)
Ndërtimi i laringut
Katër kërca të lidhura mes
Muskuj të vegjël, enë gjaku dhe nerva
Kërca më e madhe - tireoide
Kërca më e rëndësishme - epiglotike
Laringu në prerje tërthore
I hapur gjithmonë
Organ i frymëmarrjes dhe i formimit të zërit
Telat e zërit - vocal cords
Palë muskulore dhe fletëza

31. Faringu - PHARYNX
Shtrihet nga koka e deri te pjesa e mesme e qafës
Organ gypor, me gjatësi 13 - 15cm
Kufijtë:
Baza e kafkës - lart
Ezofagu - poshtë
Zgavra e hundës, zgavra e gojës dhe hyrja në laring – përpara
6 unazat e para të qafës - prapa
Enët e gjakut dhe nervi vagus - anash
Pjesët e faringut
Tri kate:
Nazo-faringu - pjesa hundore e faringut
Oro-faringu - pjesa gojore e faringut
Laringo-faringu - pjesa laringeale e faringut
Vetëm laringo-faringu është pjesë e qafës, dy të tjerat janë pjesë të kokës
Funksioni i faringut
Tonsilla e tretë
Unaza Ëaldeyer
Kryqëzimi i rrugëve të frymëmarrjes dhe të tretjes

33. Gjëndrra tiroide - THYROID GLAND
Gjëndrra më e madhe me sekretim të brendshëm
E vendosur në pjesën e përparme të mesme të qafës
Ka dy lobe:
Lobin e majtë - left lobe
Lobin e djathtë - right lobe
Ngushtica e tiroides - isthmus
Raportet e tiroides
Përpara - muskujt dhe fashat e qafës
Prapa - tufa e enëve të gjakut dhe nervi vagus
Brenda - pjesërisht kërcen trioide të laringut, e pjesërisht kërcat e trakesë
Funksioni i tiroides
E butë dhe elastike
Mund të rritet dhe të preket në sipërfaqe

34. Gusha endemike
Prodhon hormone të rëndësishme për rritje
Arteria karotide e përbashkët (common carotid artery)
Enë e madhe gjaku - degë e aortës
Arteria e majtë dhe e djathtë karotide (degë e drejtpërdrejtë e aortës)
Kufijtë:
Përpara - muskuli SCM
Prapa - zgjatimet anësore të unazave të qafës
Anash - vena jugulare e brendshme
Prapa arteries dhe venës gjendet nervi vagus - tufa vazo-nervore
Degët e arteries carotide
Në nivelin e kërces tiroide ndahet në:
Arterien carotide të brendshme (internal carotid artery) - jep degët për kokën
Arterien carotide të jashtme (external carotid artery) - jep degët për fytyrën
Arterie në të cilën preket pulsi
Zona sternokleidomastoide
Anash zonës së përparme dhe përpara zonës anësore të qafës
Pjesën qendrore e ka muskuli STERNOCLEIDOMASTOID (SCM)
Nën të ka fasha, një pjesë e arteries carotide, venës jugulare dhe nervit vagus
Zona anësore e qafës (lateral neck area)
Pas muskulit SCM dhe përpara muskulit trapezius
Ka fasha, enë gjaku dhe nerva
Plexus brachialis - paraliza të duarve te fëmijët
Vena jugulare e jashtme + vena jugulare e brendshme = vena cava superior (vena zgavrore e sipërme)
Zona e pasme e qafës (posterior neck area)
Përpara - buza e përparme e muskulit trapezius
Lart - protuberantia oçipitalis posterior
Poshtë - vija që kalon nëpër unazën e VII-të
Muskuj, enë gjaku dhe nerva 

"Gazeta Albania"

----------


## DI_ANA

ANATOMIA E EKSTREMITETEVE
Ekstremitetet (extremities)
Ekstremitetet e sipërme (upper extremities)
Ekstremitetet e poshtme (loëer extremities)
Ekstremitetet e sipërme
Ndërtohen prej:
Eshtrave
Muskujve
Enë gjaku
Nerva
Ndahen në tri regjione:
Krahu (arm)
Parakrahu (forearm)
Shuplaka (palm)

36. Dora
Pjesë e skajshme e trupit
Vazhdon nga shpatulla dhe përfundon me gishtërinjë
Eshtrat e dorës
Humerusi
Radiusi
Ulna
Eshtrat e nyjës së dorës
Eshtrat metakarpal
Falangjet
Muskujt e krahut
Muskuli më i zhvilluar - muskuli biceps
Muskujt e tjerë: muskuli brahialis, korakobrahialis
Muskuli triceps - pjesa e pasme
Muskujt e parakrahut - 8
Sipërfaqësor dhe të thellë
Venat sipërfaqësore të dorës
Dy vena kryesore:
Vena cefalike (cephalic vein)
Vena bazilike (basilic vein)
Vena kubitale (cubital vein)
Shërbejnë për dhënie të injeksioneve dhe intervenime të tjera terapeutike
Arteriet e dorës
Enë gjaku që ushqejnë strukturat e dorës
Arteria kryesore - arteria brahiale (brachial artery) - vazhdim i arteries aksillare
Në regjionin e brrylit ndahet në dy degë:
Arterien radiale (matet pulsi)
Arterien ulnare
Shuplaka (palm)
Kockat e shuplakës
Muskujt sipërfaqësor dhe të thellë
Arteriet e shuplakës

37. Këmba (leg)
Pjesa e poshtme e skajshme e trupit
Fillon nga regjioni inguinal dhe përfundon me gishtërinjtë e shputës
Ndahet në tri regjione:
Kofsha
Nëngjuri
Shputa
Eshtrat e këmbës
Femuri
Patella
Tibia
Fibula
Kockat e nyjës së shputës
Kockat metatarzale
Falangjet
Muskujt e kofshës
Muskuli më i madh - quadriceps femoris
Muskuli sartorius, aduktor magnus, iliakus, gracilis, pektineus, vastus lateralis etj
Muskuli biceps femoris prapa
Arteriet e kofshës
Arteria femorale - dega më e madhe
Jep degë përrreth femurit
Venat e kofshës
Vena femorale
Muskujt e nëngjurit
Muskujt e përparmë: tibialis anterior, ekstenzor etj.
Muskujt e pasëm: gastroknemius, soleus
Arteriet e nëngjurit
Arteria poplitea
Arteria e përparme tibiale
Arteria e pasme tibiale
Venat e nëngjurit
Vena safena - vena më e madhe e këmbës
Shputa
Kockat e shputës
Muskujt e shputës
Arteriet e shputës

"Gazeta Albania"

----------


## DI_ANA

ANATOMIA E KOMBLIKUT

Pozita anatomike e komblikut
Pjesa e tretë e trungut trupor
Nën zgavrën e barkut (abdomen)
Ndahet përmes peritoneumit
Eshtrat e komblikut
Unazë ashtërore
Tri eshtra:
Iliak
Ishiadik
Pubik
Ngjiten në sakrum
Përpara - simfiza pubike
Strukturat e komblikut
Muskuj
Enë gjaku dhe
Organe
Përmbajtja e komblikut mashkullor
Fshikëza urinare (urinary bladder)
Prostata (prostatic gland)
Zorra e drejtë (rectum)
Anusi (anus)
Qeskat farore (seminal vesicle)
Përmbajtja e komblikut femëror
Fshikëza urinare
Vagina (vagina), qafa e mitrës (cervix) dhe mitra (uterus)
Vezoret (ovaries)
Zorra e drejtë
Anusi

38. Fshikëza urinare (URINARY BLADDER)
Një qeskë muskulore
I ngjan një trekëndëshi
Ka trupin, bazën dhe majën
E fiksuar në majë dhe bazë
Dy hyrjet e ureterëve
Një dalje për ureter
Madhësia dhe pozita - varen nga sasia e urinës
Raportet e fshikëzës urinare
Meshkujt:
Lart - zorrët
Poshtë - prostata
Përpara - simfiza pubike
Pas - qeskat farore (vezikulat seminale)
Femrat:
Lart - zorrët, mitra
Poshtë - uretra
Përpara - simfiza pubike
Pas - muri i përparëm i vaginës, qafa e mitrës

39. Uretra (URETHRA)
Organ gypor
Shtrihet prej fshikëzës urinare deri te hapja e jashtme
Zbraz urinën prej fshikëzës
Uretra mashkullore është më e gjatë se ajo femërore
Rëndësia klinike

40. Perineumi (PERINEUM)
Pjesa e butë e fundit të komblikut
Muskujë dhe fasha
Mban organet e komblikut
Perineumi mashkullor dhe femëror
Femrat:
Klitorisi
Buzët e mëdha e të vogla të vaginës (labia minora and majora)
Uretra
Vagina
Anusi
Meshkujt:
Skrotumi
Rrënja e penisit
Anusi 

"Gazeta Albania"

----------


## DI_ANA

41. Organet seksuale mashkullore
Të gjitha organet që marrin pjesë në shumimin seksual te meshkujt
Përfshijnë:
Qeskat skrotale (scrotum)
Testiset (testes)
Penisi (penis)
Qeskat farore (seminal vesicles)
Epididimisi
Ductus deferens
Kanalet ejakulatore (ejaculatory ducts)
Prostata (prostatic gland)
Uretra mashkullore
Skrotumi dhe testiset
Skrotumi:
Qeskë lëkurore
Mban testiset
Testiset:
Gjendrra seksuale mashkullore
Të vendosura në skrotum
Formë vezake
Prodhojnë spermë dhe hormonet seksuale mashkullore (testosteroni)
Prodhojnë spermatozoid
Epididimisi, ductus deferens dhe vezikula seminale
Epididimisi:
I vendosur mbi testise
Këtu piqen spermatozoidet
Vazhdon me ductus deferens
Ductusdeferens:
Gyp i hollë
Shkon nga testiset deri te vezikulat seminale
Bart spermën e pjekur
Vezikulat seminale (qeskat farore):
Gjendrra të vogla
Në pjesën e pasme të fshikëzës urinare
Prodhojnë lëng spermatik
Gyp bartës - shoqëron ductusin deferens
Kanalet ejakulatore dhe prostata
Kanalet ejakulatore:
Ductus deferens + kanali i vezikulës seminale
Kalojnë nëpër prostatë
Zbrazen në ureter
Prostata:
Gjendërr me madhësi dhe formë të gështenjës
Nën qafën e fshikëzës urinare
Uretra kalon nëpër mes
Ka dy kapsula që e rrethojnë
Mund të rritet, sidomos në pleqëri
Penisi dhe uretra mashkullore
Penisi:
Organ urinimi dhe shumimi
Ka tri pjesë:
Rrënjën
Trupin dhe
Kokën (glans)
Trupi ka enë të shumta gjaku
Uretra kalon nëpër mes të penisit
Në kokë hapet uretra
Uretra mashkullore:
Ka tri regjione:
Prostatike - nëpër prostatë
Membranoze - kalon perineumin
Sfungjerore - nëpër penis 

"Gazeta Albania"

----------


## DI_ANA

42. Organet seksuale femërore

Të gjitha organet që marrin pjesë në shumimin e femrës
Ndahen në:
Organe të jashtme seksuale - bregu i turpit (mons pubis), klitorisi, buzët e mëdha dhe të vogla, gjendrrat e Bartolinit
Organe të brendshme seksuale - vagina, mitra, tubat uterine dhe vezoret
Organet e jashtme seksuale femërore
Bregu i turpit - pjesë e sipërme, e mbuluar me qime, masë yndyrore nën të
Klitorisi - organ i ngjashëm me penisin te meshkujt, mes buzëve të vogla, formon një të ngritur
Buzët e mëdha e të vogla - palë lëkurore, rrethojnë uretren dhe hyrjen në vaginë, buzët e medha kanë qime, të voglat e rrethojnë klitorisin
Gjendrrat e Bartolinit - gjendrra të vogla, mes himenit dhe buzëve të vogla, mbajnë të lagur hyrjen në vaginë
Organet e brendshme seksuale femërore
Vagina:
Organ gypor muskulor
Në hyrje - himeni (cipa e virgjërisë)
Pas pëlcitjes mbesin karunkulet himenale
Shtrihet deri te qafa e mitrës
Formon një palë të pasme - bazën për spermë
Mitra (UTERUS)
Organ muskulor i zgavërt
Mbi fshikëzën urinare, anash ka vezoret, sipër ka zorrët
E lidhur me lidhëse
E shtypur nga para - prapa
Ka tri shtresa:
Perimetrium - peritoneumi e mbështjellë
Miometrium - shtresë e muskujve
Endometrium - ndryshime ciklike mujore
Ka katër pjesë:
Qafën - cervix
Ngushticën - istmus
Trupin - corpus
Fundin - fundus
Ka dy brirë anësore - vazhdojnë me tubat uterine
Tubat uterine (UTERINE TUBES)
Organe çifte, gypore
Anash mitrës
Shkojnë deri te vezoret
Përcjellin qelizat vezë nga vezoret deri te mitra
Përcjellin spermën deri te qeliza vezë
Kanë katër pjesë: infundibulum (hinka), ampula (zgjerimi), istmus (ngushtica) dhe pjesa brenda murit të mitrës (intramurale)
Fekondimi ndodh në pjesën ampulare
Vezoret (OVARIES)
Organe çifte
Të vendosura në pjesën e pasme të lidhëses anësore të mitrës
Prodhojnë qelizat vezë dhe hormonet seksuale femërore

"Gazeta Albania"

----------

